# fuel math



## DWhitchurch (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know a formula I can use to translate peso / liters to US$ / gallons

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1 gallon + 3.78 L and the exchange rate varies daily. So, go from there. If you assume 12.5 pesos to the dollar, then a gallon costs 3.78 times the cost in pesos/L. Then, you can divide by 12.5 to get the US$ cost per gallon.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

1 gallon = 3.8 liters (I usually use a 1 to 4 ratio for quick calculations)
The peso to dollar rate changes daily but lately seems to be hovering around 13 pesos to the dollar.

I believe the current price of gasoline in the interior of Mexico is 10.1 pesos per liter. The price is uniform nationally except for in certain areas.

So, pesos per liter divided by dollar-peso conversion rate times liter to gallon conversion gives dollars per gallon.

pesos per liter / dollar-peso conversion * liter-gallon conversion = dollars per gallon


or 

10.1/13*3.8 = $2.95 per gallon

This changes daily with the dollar peso conversion.
This applies to "Magna" or regular gas.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooops, Rvgringo beat me to it!


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Or you can do what i do. Just pay the going rate and keep repeating in your mind "I'm really screwed now." Of course i do this in the US, but the sentiment works wherever and what ever you are buying.


----------

